# Le bec de cane sera sur la porte



## Gope

Amis du forum,
Que veut dire : ‘le bec de cane sera sur la porte’ dans le texte suivant:
— Pas de façons, eh? Si vous n’êtes pas tenu ailleurs, nous vous attendrons à dix heures. Le bec de cane sera sur la porte.
Merci.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour.
On suppose que tu as trouvé en ligne ce qu'est un bec de cane ou bec-de-cane en terme de serrurerie.
Peux-tu préciser d'autres éléments du contexte, pour qu'on tâche de comprendre s'il y a un possible sens figuré ?


----------



## OLN

Je suppose que Bianchetti a l'habitude de retirer le bec-de-cane de sa porte (qui ne ferme pas à clé) pour éviter qu'on ne pénètre chez lui.


----------



## Maître Capello

Un bec de cane ne se démonte pas facilement. Par ailleurs, je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi il voudrait le retirer… Le bec de cane est en effet le pêne qui s'actionne au moyen de la poignée de la porte, au contraire du verrou qui lui s'actionne avec une clef.

Je comprends donc au contraire que seul le bec de cane sera sur la porte et que le verrou sera enlevé. Autrement dit, la porte ne sera pas fermée à clef.


----------



## Reynald

« Le bec-de-cane sera sur la porte » signifie que la poignée sera sur la porte, donc qu'on pourra entrer. J'ai souvent entendu des personnes âgées employer _bec-de-cane_ pour _poignée,_ et vu de vieilles boutiques dont la poignée était retirée à la fermeture. Une façon de fermer à clé.

Pour vérification, si l'on tape « retirer le bec-de-cane » dans Google Livres, on obtient quelques citations avec ce sens dans des romans.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne connaissais pas ce sens métonymique de _bec de cane_ pour _poignée_ (actionnant ledit bec de cane), mais cela colle bien avec le contexte…


----------



## SergueiL

Je dirais même plus : très belle intervention de Reynald.
Le texte de Marcel Aymé que l'on trouve en ligne nous enseigne que cette pratique sert à fermer une pièce de l'intérieur (généralement un commerce), de l'autre côté de la porte la poignée tourne dans le vide (ou ne tourne pas du tout peut-être).


----------



## k@t

La métonymie est lexicalisée :


> ☆*2. *Poignée de porte dont la forme rappelle un bec, qui permet de mouvoir le pêne d'une serrure sans l'aide d'une clé.
> BEC-DE-CANE : Définition de BEC-DE-CANE




Et d’ailleurs, si l’on en croit Ernest Bosc, c’est dans l’autre sens qu’elle a fonctionné (ce qui parait a priori plutôt logique, mais je ne suis pas exactement experte en serrurerie) :




*Dictionnaire raisonné d'architecture*


----------



## Gope

SergueiL said:


> Je dirais même plus : très belle intervention de Reynald.
> Le texte de Marcel Aymé que l'on trouve en ligne nous enseigne que cette pratique sert à fermer une pièce de l'intérieur (généralement un commerce), de l'autre côté de la porte la poignée tourne dans le vide (ou ne tourne pas du tout peut-être).


Quel texte de Marcel Aymé, svp?


----------



## Gope

Reynald said:


> « Le bec-de-cane sera sur la porte » signifie que la poignée sera sur la porte, donc qu'on pourra entrer.


En accord avec cette signification,  si j’avais à trduire cette phrase, je dirais simplement: <<la porte ne sera pas fermée à clé>>


----------



## SergueiL

Ici par exemple. 
C’est un extrait d’_Uranus_ utilisé pour une épreuve de français du Brevet 2018.
L’école a été détruite par les bombardements, la classe a donc lieu dans la salle du café tenu par Léopold.


----------



## JClaudeK

SergueiL said:


> Ici par exemple.


Ton lien ne fonctionne pas (du moins pour moi).

En voici un autre: http://www.cafepedagogique.net/lexpresso/Documents/dnb18-ggrammaire.pdf


----------



## Gope

SergueiL said:


> Ici par exemple.
> C’est un extrait d’_Uranus_ utilisé pour une épreuve de français du Brevet 2018.
> L’école a été détruite par les bombardements, la classe a donc lieu dans la salle du café tenu par Léopold.


Merci.


----------



## OLN

JClaudeK said:


> En voici un autre: http://www.cafepedagogique.net/lexpresso/Documents/dnb18-ggrammaire.pdf


Extrait en question :


> Tandis que le professeur gagnait sa place au fond de la salle, le patron alla retirer le bec de cane *1* à la porte d’entrée afin de s’assurer contre toute intrusion. (...)
> 1. bec de cane : élément de serrurerie qui permet de fermer une porte de l’intérieur sans utiliser de clé


Je ne comprend pas la note 1, qui laisse supposer que retirer le bec-de-cane empêchera de fermer la porte de l'intérieur sans utiliser de clé. 
C'est retirer la poignée à l'extérieur qui permet de s'assurer que personne ne pourra ouvrir la porte. J'avais déjà supposé au n°3 que retirer le bec-de-cane était le moyen de se protéger des intrusions lorsque la porte ne peut pas être fermée à clé.


----------



## JClaudeK

OLN said:


> C'est retirer la poignée à l'extérieur qui permet de s'assurer que personne ne pourra ouvrir la porte.


Cet extrait de Simenon ( _Le petit homme d'Arkhangelsk_) semble le confirmer:


----------



## Gope

Autrefois peut-être cette pratique de retirer le bec de cane de la porte était assez courante? Les écrits cités de Simenon, Aymé et Escarpit semblent en donner la preuve.


----------



## Bezoard

C'était encore très commun dans mon enfance pour beaucoup de commerces qui fermaient longuement entre midi et 4h de l'après-midi. On se contentait de retirer le bec-de-cane pour bien marquer que la porte était fermée et qu'il était inutile de s'efforcer de la pousser ou de manoeuvrer la serrure. Pour la fermeture du soir, on pouvait faire la même chose, mais on avait souvent en plus un des grilles ou des volets à installer pour fermer la boutique.


----------



## Reynald

Bezoard said:


> C'était encore très commun dans mon enfance pour beaucoup de commerces qui fermaient longuement entre midi et 4h de l'après-midi. On se contentait de retirer le bec-de-cane pour bien marquer que la porte était fermée et qu'il était inutile de s'efforcer de la pousser ou de manoeuvrer la serrure.


 J'ai exactement le même souvenir. Je revois clairement ces boutiques fermées, poignée retirée, à l'heure du déjeuner.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Et d’ailleurs, si l’on en croit Ernest Bosc, c’est dans l’autre sens qu’elle a fonctionné (ce qui parait a priori plutôt logique, mais je ne suis pas exactement experte en serrurerie)


Et pourtant…  Les premiers systèmes de fermeture de porte avec bec-de-cane au XVIe siècle étaient actionnés au moyen d'un bouton voire d'une simple boucle et non d'une béquille. Le bec-de-cane est ainsi premièrement le pêne biseauté rappelant un bec de canard. C'est ensuite tout le mécanisme de la serrure correspondante, par métonymie. Ce n'est que par la suite que le terme a aussi désigné la béquille actionnant ledit mécanisme. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que dans le dictionnaire de l'Académie ce dernier sens est mentionné sous ☆*2* et non sous ☆*1*.  On notera enfin que ce sens-là n'est pas répertorié par Littré :


> *1* Instrument de chirurgie (voir BEC).
> *2* Serrure à deux boutons.


----------



## itka

Bonjour les amis !
Je ne suis pas experte en serrurerie, mais j'ai exactement le même souvenir que Bezoard et Reynald. 
Je revois très bien les portes des magasins fermés pour peu de temps, sans bec-de-cane. J'étais dans le sud de la France et c'était très courant... tous les commerces de mon quartier usaient de ce système de fermeture !


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Le bec-de-cane est ainsi premièrement le pêne biseauté rappelant un bec de canard.


C’est vrai qu’il a un vague petit air de bec de cane (un peu camus cependant), ce pêne. Et ce pauvre Ernest Bosc de se retourner dans sa tombe, de peine, sans doute, mais à grand-peine, certainement.


----------

